# EzCap Driver -â??USB EMP Audio Device"



## wippersnip (Jul 17, 2009)

*EzCap Driver -“USB EMP Audio Device"*

I have been going crazy trying to install EzCap USB Video Grabber. The drivers on the Install CD do not seem to work.
I need "USB EMP Audio Device" driver and I cannot find it.
Can anyone help - please?
[Windows 7 32-bit]


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: EzCap Driver -“USB EMP Audio Device"*

Hi you can check here for drivers http://www.szforwardvideo.com/support/index.html
and here for video tutorials http://video.google.co.uk/videosearch?hl=en&q=easycap driver&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wv#


----------



## wippersnip (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: EzCap Driver -“USB EMP Audio Device"*

Thanks a bundle. I'll have a look.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

*Re: EzCap Driver -“USB EMP Audio Device"*

Hi your welcome hope it helps


----------



## Roger100 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: EzCap Driver -“USB EMP Audio Device"*

Hi Wippersnip I have also just bought the EzCAP and like you the audio driver did not install. Windows 7 says the driver is up to date though. How did you get on with the advice you were given. Roger


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: EzCap Driver -“USB EMP Audio Device"*

Does the EZCap hardware you are using have official Win7 support?


----------



## Roger100 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: EzCap Driver -“USB EMP Audio Device"*

I bought it from the Daily Express newspaper so it is a genuine piece of equipment. I presume it has official Windows 7 support. It seems from research on the internet that the audio problem is very common. I can record video but there is no sound. The Device Manager says the USB EMP Audio Device cannot start (Code 10). When Windows updated the drivers something failed so I presume that this was the cause. I have uninstalled the driver and updated it. Roger


----------



## wippersnip (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: EzCap Driver -“USB EMP Audio Device"*

I have got it working, but I need to get on my main PC to help you.
At the moment I'm hosptalised and using my laptop.
I'll get back asap.


----------



## Roger100 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: EzCap Driver -“USB EMP Audio Device"*

OK Wippersnip. Get well soon. Thanks. Roger


----------



## Roger100 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: EzCap Driver -“USB EMP Audio Device"*

Hi Wippersnip. I have now managed to get the audio working by changing it to USB Audio. I started a video tape and got both picture and sound on the ShowBiz small screen in the right hand corner. Clicked on record and was surprised when immediately both picture and sound disapeared although it still said "recording". Three hours later when the tape ended I had recorded nothing. The manual seems to be very poor. Any ideas?. Roger


----------



## wippersnip (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: EzCap Driver -“USB EMP Audio Device"*

Sorry Roger100 – after getting back from hospital and my senses, I have ALL bad news.
My EZCap was a devil to set up and when I eventually got it ‘working’, the result was useless and unwatchable.
I now use my Video Camera to record from my VHS and then feed this into my PC.
Long-winded, but at least it works.
No doubt you have Googled and seen that there are dozens of people trying to work this very poor product.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: EzCap Driver -“USB EMP Audio Device"*

There are numerous topics posted here as well, most without a solution. I recommend using Hauppauge products. Quality products that do what they are meant to do. EZCap is popular because they are cheap, and you get what you pay for.


----------



## Roger100 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: EzCap Driver -â€œUSB EMP Audio Device"*



wippersnip said:


> Sorry Roger100 – after getting back from hospital and my senses, I have ALL bad news.
> My EZCap was a devil to set up and when I eventually got it ‘working’, the result was useless and unwatchable.
> I now use my Video Camera to record from my VHS and then feed this into my PC.
> Long-winded, but at least it works.
> No doubt you have Googled and seen that there are dozens of people trying to work this very poor product.


Thanks wippersnip. I haven't given up on the EzCAP just yet but I am fast running out of options. Regards Roger


----------



## Roger100 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: EzCap Driver -“USB EMP Audio Device"*



Dogg said:


> There are numerous topics posted here as well, most without a solution. I recommend using Hauppauge products. Quality products that do what they are meant to do. EZCap is popular because they are cheap, and you get what you pay for.


EzCAP must work though Dogg. I might try uninstalling the software and then re-installing it. Unfortunately I can't get my money back as I only had 14 days from day of receipt and I spent too long buying the extra leads that I needed. Roger


----------



## Roger100 (Nov 19, 2010)

*Re: EzCap Driver -“USB EMP Audio Device"*

It works well with Golden Videos. Sound and vision very good. Was able to record a video and save it to my computer and then play it back OK. All I need to do now is to find out why ShowBiz software does not work for me.


----------



## sandy63 (Sep 3, 2011)

*Re: EzCap Driver -“USB EMP Audio Device"*

I have had a similar problem. I could not get any audio when I was trying to capture a video (Windows 7). The USB EMP audio driver did not install properly but it said it was up to date.

You need to go into the device manager, sound video and game controllers. Right click on USB EMP Audio Driver. Click on update driver software, then browse my computer for driver software, then let me pick from a list of device drivers. Click next for it to search. When it comes up with the list, choose USB Audio Device, then reboot. 

When I rebooted, the yellow exclamation mark had disappeared and the driver appeared in my drop down list so I could select it to capture the audio from my video.

I am not technically minded at all so I hope this makes sense. Hope it helps someone.


----------



## wippersnip (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: EzCap Driver -“USB EMP Audio Device"*

Thanks so much. Will have a go asap.:wave:


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: EzCap Driver -“USB EMP Audio Device"*

I'm sure it does work. And I've used one of the older models. With that said, the forums are littered with complaints of it not working, and official support is non-existent. When it works (as with most cheap hardware), all is great, but when it doesn't work, solutions are limited.

Code 10 typically signifies a driver issue. The drivers are not installing properly or they are the incorrect drivers.

Personally, I'd rather spend more and have the company assist with any issues, than buy something cheap and waste endless amounts of time trying to find a solution on my own.


----------



## wippersnip (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: EzCap Driver -“USB EMP Audio Device"*

I'm going to abandon this and move on.
Thanks guys.


----------



## kdmul1 (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: EzCap Driver -“USB EMP Audio Device"*

Sandy63, you are a genius, worked perfectly, rather than choosing EMP audio, just the USM audio device works.

Many thanks.


----------

